# couple pond pics



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I rebuilt the filtration and moved the pond to the new house!!

woohoo!


















the water is still a little cloudy from the move.. not to big of a deal, my filtration will take care of it.










_*Cichla FoR LyFe!*_


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

the pond is looking great, again. and that is by far the worst pic i have ever seen of you :laugh:


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

How much of the original water did you save? How did the fish fare?

You look like you're taking a sh*t in the last pic.

-PK


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

looks good peacock.. and your pic.. "... piece of sh*t was _THIS _big..."


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Peacock said:


>


 what da hell?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 Same


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Is every single drum diferent i mean one for biological other for chemical and the other mechanical filtration??? D*mn every time i see your pond i think in my rod/reel vs peacock's cichlas


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

How many gallons is that because damn.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

that picture is askin for it LOL

.....................CicHLA fOr LyFe!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> How much of the original water did you save? How did the fish fare?
> 
> You look like you're taking a sh*t in the last pic.
> 
> -PK


 i saved none..

I aclimated the fish and wetdry to the new water.

2 of the barrels are Wetdrys and the other is a settling basin.. i only run biological filtration.. the settling basin acts as mechanical.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Damnit, Neal. You just ask for it.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Your pond looks great!







Peacock, can you give me a little more backround on your filtration? Why are the barrels which I assume have bioballs in them elevated above the pond and not below them? How many gallons of bioballs do you roughly have?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

im sure hed rather have it elevated scuz he only need pumps pumping water in...

elevation makes the water come back out


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Damnit, Neal. You just ask for it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looking good Neal!


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Your setup is amazing man, is that filtration for the pond noisy?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Nice pond man. On the filtration why are all three drums running back into the tank shouldnt the water be running through all the drums in series?? an intake on the first and an output on the last????


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

nice pond dude. LOL u look like your grabbing your right tit.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> Your setup is amazing man, is that filtration for the pond noisy?


 yes its very loud.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

v4p0r said:


> Nice pond man. On the filtration why are all three drums running back into the tank shouldnt the water be running through all the drums in series?? an intake on the first and an output on the last????


 you can do that.. i choose to keep the filtration as simple as possable this time.. it works very well.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that looks like a water treatment plant
















Awesome pond, Peacock


----------

